# Soft Food Only- But no medical problems



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello.
Is it ok to feed a hedgie soft food instead of kibble if there are no health issues?

I've had problems with him eating kibble for months now and after vet visits involving xrays, blood tests and poop tests there is nothing wrong. Everything was checked and he is just being fussy. He has now lost weight but he was over weight anyway so im not too worried. He will eat soft food, fruit, veg, insects, everything except kibble which he will only eat a small bit of if nothing else is there. I've tried changing his kibble as well incase hes bored but living in UK its very limited.

Hes 4yrs old nearly so getting on. Hes had his mouth checked and xrayed as hes had previous problems and everything is fine.

Any advice would be greatfully received.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

By soft food do you mean wet cat food? If so then I don't see any problems with it. Most of the time when hedgies have dental issues and can't eat hard foods kibble is substituted with canned wet food. My own girl has teeth problems and is on softened food, hers is kibble and veggies blended with water to the consistency of peanut butter.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I have a couple of hedgies that are on softened food. I just add enough water to the dish of kibble to cover it with water. Just make sure to take it out in the morning as wet foods can go bad fast.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He possibly was not being fussy but that his jaws can no longer crunch hard kibble. Even without any oral issues, their jaws often weaken with age. I would say the majority of my elders have needed dampened food. I have two on dampened kibble at the moment and am going to start offering it to Miki as well.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

My boy gets dampened food as well. Started when I noticed he started eating less, soaked his kibble and he ate the whole bowl. He's getting older as well, almost 4.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Thank you, ill try dampening it. Because his xrays and everything came back fine i just presumed all ok. I didn't realise his jaw could naturally weaken. This makes alot of sense because of his previous mouth problems as well. Ill stop trying to make him eat it! I feel guilty now as i've been in a bit of stand off with him because i knew he was overweight!  Will have to treat him tonight. 

If he still wont eat softened kibble, would he get enough nutrients from the soft cat food? Its nearly 90% chicken? I know hes happy to eat that.

Thank you again.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If it's a canned cat food that's made for cats, it should be formulated/balanced as a complete diet for a cat, just like dry kibble. So he should be just fine getting nutrients from that, just like from kibble. You can always vary the diet with fruit, veggies, and insects too, since you said he was eating those still!


----------

